# Rack of Lamb



## Gary in VA (Apr 2, 2007)

Did a rack of Lamb this weekend for dinner

Rubbed with Dizzy Pig Red Eye Express and grilled


 

plated with garlic mashed potatoes and a red wine/garlic sauce



 


also had a salad (not pictured)

twas goooood...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2007)

care to share the sauce recipe?


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 2, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> care to share the sauce recipe?



you are asking ME for a recipe....  :damnfunny .. the guy who don't write anything down.... ask Bill how that goes...

ok... here is what I did
Red wine in a pan with minced garlic... boil and reduce (i used chianti.. but next time would maybe use something else.. maybe a merlot)
stop boiling and strain (I didn't strain)
cream together some butter and flour
add slowly to wine reduction while heating.. this will thicken and make creamy.
salt and pepper and some parsley to taste

I don't recipe.. i just cook...


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW!  Looks great!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 2, 2007)

I wish i liked Lamb because that looks amazing.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 2, 2007)

Great job Gary just keep cooking


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 2, 2007)

mmmm lamb-a-licious!!!!!!

How long did that cook for?

VERY good looking cook...nice plating also!....good job  [smilie=thumbup.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks yummy fer sure!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice Gary!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 2, 2007)

Great job Gary! Thanks for the sauce recipe also!


----------



## Griff (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks great Larry. I like chimichurri (sp?) sauce with lamb.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice arrangement.  

Is lamb hard to keep from drying out ?


----------



## Unity (Apr 2, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry. I like *chimichurri* (sp?) sauce with lamb.


(Isn't that a song from Mary Poppins? Dick Van Dyke's character sang it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

I've gotta agree -- the lamb with chimichurri sauce that your prepared last summer was delicious. Thanks for the reminder -- I'll start watching for racks on sale.  

--John  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

Bravo my friend.  That looks great.


----------



## Finney (Apr 12, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Looks great *Larry*. I like chimichurri (sp?) sauce with lamb.



That's Gary.......  :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

How was it grilled? Direct or indirect and for how long?
It looks great!


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 13, 2007)

erik13 said:
			
		

> How was it grilled? Direct or indirect and for how long?
> It looks great!


I seared it direct over high heat both sides for 3-4 minutes then switched to low direct heat til the internal temp was at 145.  let it rest for 10 minutes and slice between the bones.




			
				wdroller said:
			
		

> Gary, in the past lamb is about the last thing I would pick out of the meat counter.  But that dish you posted has got me to thinking that maybe I outta "broaden my horizons."  I assume you cooked it over charcoal.
> 
> I'll google the sauce name and try to find how to make it.
> 
> Thanks for posting such an appetizing dish.



the rack of lamb was not as "lamb-ey" tasting as say... a leg of lamb.. (which I do on the rotisserie and love)... I did this on my gas grill direct as discribed above but charcoal would do just as well I am sure... I believe the key to lamb is to not to overcook... medium is the maximum doneness in my opinion....

the sauce "recipe" is decribed in an earlier post under this thread... not hard at all... as for the wine to use... i used a chianti... but would use a merlot or a "lighter" red next time...and strain it prior to thickening...


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 13, 2007)

Awsome looking dish, and the cool thing is I can see it at work. No teasing me with all the Ooo's and Aahh's and firewalled pictures. Anyway's looking good dude [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif] .


----------



## john a (Apr 17, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I wish i liked Lamb because that looks amazing.



Me too


----------

